# D-Link Dwl-G510 mit Windows Vista



## The Darkwarlock (5. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem. Dah ich ja zu meinem Geburtstag ein Computer mit Windows Vista hab, brauch ich ja auch Internet. Also, meine Stiefmutter hat mir bei Office Discount eine D-Link-G510 WLAN Karte gekauft. Ist ja alles schön und gut. Aber jetzt kommt der Mangel. Das geht irgendwie nicht auf Vista. Treiber hab ich schon bei D-Link unter Support gefunden. War ein FTP Server. Aber die Treiber funktionieren nicht. Hm... Weiß einer zufällig wie ich das schaffe, das es auf Vista geht?? Wenn möglich, bitte mit Bilderanleitung. Ich danke euch 

Gruß,
Niko

Ps. Ich benutze Windows Vista Home Basic 64 Bit.


----------



## revbalthazar (5. September 2007)

es gibt 3 verschiedene Versionen dieser Karte:

rev a,b und c.

zu finden hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sofern du nicht die rev c hast, wirds schwierig. Der rest hat keine Vista treiber.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (5. September 2007)

Ich hab die 2 Treiber schon mal runtergeladen. Doch die klappen nicht. Also ich bin am verzweifeln. Ich hab die WLan Karte schon 2 Tage lang. Und ich such und such und finde nichts. Es muss doch eine möglichkeit geben. Und ich glaube ich hab Rev C. Ich mach es immer so. Ich geh an den PC meiner Elter ( wo ich grad bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Dann mach ich die Treiber an den USB-Stick und geh zu meinem PC und tu die Treiber drauf.


----------



## revbalthazar (5. September 2007)

du solltest mal schauen welche der 3 revisonen du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (5. September 2007)

Ja ich hab Rev C. Hab grad nachgeschaut.


----------



## revbalthazar (5. September 2007)

ok das hattest du nicht dazu geschrieben.

Was geht den nicht?

gehen die treiber nicht zu installieren?

oder funzt nach der Installation der treiber die karte nicht?


----------



## The Darkwarlock (5. September 2007)

Wir können den Treiber installieren aber dann hängt PC auf.


----------



## revbalthazar (5. September 2007)

so hier mal eine anleitung wie du den treiber intsallierst:


1. Installation der Wireless-Karte
Zur Installation einer D-Link Wireless Karte sind folgende Schritte vorzunehmen:
a.) Windows Installation:
Die Karte zunächst noch nicht einbauen (einstecken), CD-Rom einlegen und auf -> Install Driver (and Utility) klicken. Damit installieren sich Treiber
und Treibersoftware.
Nun den Computer herunterfahren und dann erst die Karte einbauen (einschieben). Andernfalls funktioniert die Wireless-Karte möglicherweise nicht
richtig, da das Utility fehlt, falls dies bereits passiert ist: müssen die Treiber unter Start -> Systemsteuerung -> System -> Hardware -> Geräte-Manager
-> Netzwerkadapter entfernt und die Karte neuinstalliert werden.
Falls bei der Installation etwas schief gegangen ist, ist hier unter a.) erklärt, wie der Treiber sauber wieder zu entfernen ist.



zu finden ist das hier: ftp://ftp.dlink.de/anleitungen/howto/d-li...eless_howto.pdf


versuche es mal nach der anleitung.



dein Pc bleibt hängen? richtig hängen das nichts passiert oder rennt dein rechner in einen bluescreen, also Blauer Bildschirm mit vielen weißen buchstaben und zahlen.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (5. September 2007)

Wenn mein PC hängen bleibt erscheinen überall solche gelbe Kästchen auf dem Bildschirm. Nix funzt dann mehr. Ich hab immér versucht Taskmanager einzustellen doch es geht einfach "NIX".


----------



## revbalthazar (5. September 2007)

hm gelbe kästchen??

Hast du den schon mal die installation nach der Anleitung probiert?

und welchen treiber lädst du genau?

ich finde für deine karte diesen: ftp://ftp.dlink.de/dwl/dwl-g510/driver_so....00.03.0000.zip


----------



## The Darkwarlock (5. September 2007)

Also,
die Anleitung ist nur für XP. Ich hab es schon versucht nach der Antleitung. Geht leider nicht. Und dieser Treiber geht leider nicht. Hab ich schon gesagt. Hm... Was meinste?


----------



## revbalthazar (5. September 2007)

hm nur mal um zu überprüfen das die karte nicht eventuell schon was weg hat, versuche diese mal auf einem andrem rechner zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (5. September 2007)

Wir haben nur 3. Einer meiner Eltern der DLINK auch drauf hat (Xp). Meiner und einer ist futsch. Eigentlich geht die Karte. Wenn ich hinterm Gehäuse kucke steht da "Power".


----------



## revbalthazar (5. September 2007)

hm schwierig zu beantworten. wenn ich selber google haben viele Problem mit dlink sachen unter vista und ich denke auch das dort der fehler liegt nur sicher sagen kann ich das nicht.

Dazu müßtest du wirklich die karte in einen rechner mit xp einbauen und dort alles genauso machen, wenns dort klappt läuft die karte einwandfrei hat aber mit vista probleme.

Und nur die Power Lampe hat nix zu sagen.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (5. September 2007)

Ja das stimmt. Aber bei vielen hat es auch bei Vista geklappt. Und mein Account läuft bald ab ;( (28.9.) Und ich will noch meine Level 50 schaffen. Ich gebe noch nicht auf.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (26. September 2007)

Problem, erledigt^^


----------



## calchas (9. Oktober 2007)

und wie?

ich hab nämlich das gleiche problem und bin grade am foren durchgraben 
überall gibts denselben download ( die 2.003.0000 version) aber irgendwie geht das nich
immer wenn ich hochfahr kommt die fehlermeldung dass "ApsInterfaceCount" in der datei
"wlanapi.dll" nich gefunden wurden.
dann kommt  ne meldung dass das programm nich funktioniert
und danach wieder ne meldung dass in"wlanapi.dll"  "apsInizialise" (oder so ähnlich) nich gefunden wurde







...ich hoff mal dass du das forum überhaupt noch liest^^


----------

